# My pigeon flew away :(



## Corinne (Dec 27, 2003)

We have a female pigeon that we rescued (she had an injured wing) about 4 months ago who has been living in our house. She laid two eggs last week. For the first time we let her out in the yard yesterday. She flew down the street and explored for about 20 minutes then flew back home. We let her out again today and she flew down the street and never came home. My hubby is very upset because they TOTALLY bonded with eachother. It is now nighttime and I know pigeons can't see when it is dark. Does anyone know what the chances are that we will ever see her again. 
Thanks - Sad Pigeon Mommy


----------



## hawkhater (Dec 25, 2003)

I bet she comes home in the morning.

my pigeon flew away last month during a snow storm. I dint sleep all night.I left my bedroom window open and froze all night freken out.

dont worry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

A COUPLE WEEKS AGO MY PIGEON FLEW AWAY AND WAS GONE FOR 3 NIGHTS AND 2 DAYS. HIS CAGE IS OUTSIDE AND I JUST LEFT HIS CAGE DOOR OPEN. ON THE THIRD DAY WHEN I GOT HOME FROM WORK GUESS WHO WAS IN THE CAGE? YEP, HE CAME BACK. SATURDAY AFTER THAT I LET HIM OUT AND HE WAS GONE FOR A COUPLE HOURS. WELL, I HAD ENOUGH OF THE WORRYING SO I BUILT HIM A BIGGER CAGE.
SO YOU MIGHT TRY KEEPING HER CAGE DOOR OPEN OUTSIDE WITH FOOD. SHE KNOWS WHERE YOUR AT AND WHERE THE FOOD IS.


----------



## Tallaria (Jul 10, 2001)

Hey, there! I'm not going to tell you not to worry, 'cause we all do that when our babes are out there, and having a pige fly free has risks.
But... I can tell you that a very close friend of mine who has been racing pigeons for more than 40 years,(he could have made a lot of money but doesn't bet money on them 'cause he does it for the sport and pride!), has told me stories of trying to figure out their homing skills. He told me that as a younger man, trying to figure out the exact nature of their homing ability, blindfolded many of his birds and released them on "test" flights from varying distances. They all made it home.

When I lived in Kansas, sometimes I would hear geese honking at night, and when I'd look up, I'd see Canadian Geese flying. They are not supposed to have great night vision either, but some how they make it.

I think that birds have a great sense of navigation that involves more than just one of their senses(sight).


Nikola


[This message has been edited by Tallaria (edited January 02, 2004).]


----------



## hawkhater (Dec 25, 2003)

yes corinne, I dint mean to say not to worry.

just have faith they are amazing creatures


----------



## hawkhater (Dec 25, 2003)

Im still preying for you corinne


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I lost 1 of my good pigeons about 4 months ago and it did not come back for 3 months but i hope yours come back sooner than mine it ended up disappearing again 9 days ago and still aint seen it i beleive it will come back good luck


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

2 dutch friends of mine both once lost a pigeon for 1 year. There feathers where discoloured (which means hey had been living outside). They where lost on races. One of them came back with 1 leg. This shows that pigeons do sometimes come back, even if they have been missing for a long time.


----------

